# Vegas with kids?



## krmlaw (Apr 15, 2010)

We have always wanted to go to Vegas. DH has been a few times with work, Ive never been. 

But we would be bringing our 17 yo boy and our 1 yo boy. 

Is it worth the trip with kids? We arent big gamblers at all ... 

And figure we can go to hoover dam for a day, lake mead for a day, etc.

Which TS would you suggest staying at, being the best for kids? Best pools, etc?

We will be renting a car if we go - and it would be either the last week in october or 1st week in november.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 15, 2010)

HGVC Flamingo - since you can use the Flamingo Hotel pool area, which is very nice.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 15, 2010)

The 17 y.o. will surely have a different experience than the 1 y.o. 17 is too old for the kiddie stuff and 1 is too young to appreciate stuff like magic shows. Las Vegas can be a fun family time. The pools at Tahiti Village or Cancun Resort are both good. Imo, Tahiti is better with it's lazy river than Cancun's water slides. The Leid Discovery Children's Museum might be a good stop. I, a 60 y.o. grandpa took our 5-7 y.o. grandurchins and I'm not sure which of us had the best time. I thought it would be good for an hour or so and we had to pry them out at closing time. There have been other posts in the Western subforum about kids and Las Vegas, so search around. You will come up with lots of choices between now and then.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ricoba (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you Jim for adding the Tahiti and the Cancun.   

I knew that one of those two had a great pool area as well, but wasn't sure which one, since we have not stayed at either.

In my opinion with kids the best thing about Vegas is to have a great pool area, since Vegas no longer advertises itself as "family friendly".


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 15, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> We have always wanted to go to Vegas. DH has been a few times with work, Ive never been.
> 
> But we would be bringing our 17 yo boy and our 1 yo boy.
> 
> ...


 
Some questions and comments.  Why do you want to go to Las Vegas?  What is attracting you if it isn't the gambling?  Knowing the answer would help with your question about whether it is worth it with the kids.

Certainly there are many kid-friendly activities in and around Las Vegas but the strip isn't one of them.  So, what else is attracting you to the area that you can't get somewhere else?  Nature? Weather?

Hoover dam will not take up an entire day so plan to do that in conjunction with something else such as Valley of Fire State Park.


----------



## akp (Apr 15, 2010)

*We just had a trip to the Vegas area with our kids.*

We have an 11 yo, 9 yo, and 6 yo.

We didn't stay in Vegas so I can't comment on timeshare options.  We rented a home in Henderson NV.  We didn't go for Vegas (not gambler / show type people) so we only went to the strip for an evening to see Beatles Love (WELL worth it if you enjoy their music.  It was amazing!)

Hoover Dam was a fine afternoon trip but I agree that you could easily do something else in the same day.  Valley of Fire looked like a good option.

We spent 2 days in Zion NP which is a short drive (3 hours?) from Vegas.  We also spent a day snow skiing (this was March) at Mount Charleston which was 45 minutes from Vegas.  

We didn't feel we had enough time to go to the Grand Canyon but you might be able to work that in.  

I deleted all my links of day trips from Vegas after our trip was done, but I found tons of options on TripAdvisor.  

re: the strip, our 11 year old was pretty horrified by the porn slappers.  He walked for blocks with his eyes closed because it freaked him out, but the M & M store got him to open his eyes.

We also spent at evening doing the rides at the Stratosphere.  That was a "never again, no way!" experience for me.  We got to the level above the observation deck where the first ride is, went to the outside deck, and found the side guarded by some rickety looking chain link blocked off by that orange "under construction" netting.  I can't believe drunks aren't plummeting to their deaths every day up there.  

Anita


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2010)

Las Vegas is an adult playground.  They have really given up on making it a family destination.  If you are going to come out west, there are lots better places for family vacations like Disneyland, San Diego, Sea World, San Diego Zoo, Universal Studios, 6 Flags, San Francisco, Yosemite, and Tahoe, to name a few.  

Personally, I wouldn't let a 17 year old out of my sight for a second in Las Vegas.  Las Vegas is fun for adults, but I think the strip sends the wrong message to kids, and there are just better places for families to vacation, with more things for familes to do together, and less adult influences.  YMMV


----------



## tombo (Apr 15, 2010)

There are a lot of things to do with kids in Vegas and around Vegas. There are arcades at NY NY, Gameworks next door to the MGM, and at Excalibur. Excalibur had a large carnival section with games where kids can win prizes, stuffed animals, etc. When we took our kids we won more stuffed animals than we could get back home on the plane and had to leave some behind. Adventuredome at Circus circus has an indoor amusement park with a water plunge ride, laser tag, a multi looping indoor roller coaster, and more unlimited rides for one price. The roller coaster at NYNY is great. The lights downtown at the fremont experience. Mandalay bay has 4 different pools, one of which is an 11 acre sand beach wave pool for it's guests and also a nice lazy river. Buffalo bills outside of vegas has some great rides at their amusement park http://themeparks.about.com/cs/lasvegas/a/desperado.htm . Drive to hoover dam and take the tour. Fly to the grand canyon and take the bus tour around the rim, then fly back to Vegas. Drive down the strip at night enjoying the lights. Drive to Red Rock Canyon and spend the day. Watch the dolphins show at the Mirage, watch the statues come to life at the Caesars Forum, take the kids to one more of the Cirque du Soleil shows ( O is fantastic), take the kids to the blue man group show, etc, etc, etc. 

 We took our kids to Vegas several times when they were between 8 and 16 years old. A couple of times we spent only a few nights on the way to LA and on the way to San Fransisco, and one time vegas was our sole destination for a full week. We stayed in the Luxor one time, NY NY one time, and the MGM one time (this was all before the Mandalay Bay was built or we would have stayed there). We never gambled and we were never bored. Our kids are older now but they still talk about Vegas as one of their favorite vacation memories. 

If I had under 21 year old kids I would take them to Vegas. There are adult things they will see like drinking and gambling, but they can see that tailgating outside the stadium before a college football game. We walked through the casinos on the way to shows and the belly buster buffets and we pointed out the people gambling and told our kids that those people were paying for our trips with the money they were losing. We said that the rooms were super cheap, the food was super cheap, and the shows were reasonable (all true) because the people who gambled and lost money subsidized everything else. We explained that we didn't gamble because you will lose and the casinos win. So we had great trips in fabulous resorts and ate many great meals for cheap prices since we didn't lose a dollar gambling, and we instilled in our kids at a young age the idea that gambling is a stupid money losing thing to do. It was a win win for us. 

 Below are some links to the many things there are to do with kids in Vegas..


http://www.lasvegaskids.net/las_vegas_activities/top_things_to_do.htm

http://www.lasvegaskids.net/las_vegas_shows/las_vegas_shows_landing.htm

http://www.vegas.com/attractions/kids.html

http://www.vegaskids.info/

http://las-vegas-kids-shows.vegaskids.info/

http://las-vegas-kids-hotels.vegaskids.info/

http://las-vegas-kids-attractions.vegaskids.info/


----------



## SunSand (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a 21 year old who came with us to Las Vegas at least 5 times as a kid, and he's now a honor student, plays Division II football, and an outstanding young man.  Maybe its just me, but I wouldn't worry too much about your kids going to the dark side, on a family vacation in Las Vegas.

I recommend 3 timeshares for families in Las Vegas... Tahiti Village, has a spectacular pool and lazy river complex and its far away from the action (yes they have a free shuttle to the strip).  Wyndham Grand Desert, a family oriented timeshare with pools etc., a couple of long blocks to the strip (They have a shuttle).  And the Hilton Grand Vacations at the Flamingo is terrific, and you have access to the flamingo's huge tropical pool (One warning, the Flamingo is very "active" in the summer, loud music, and skimpy bikini's).  Plenty family things to do during the day.  At night be smart, be a parent, be off the streets before 10 PM.


----------



## rwpeterson (Apr 15, 2010)

*we won't do that again*

I have to agree with Denise.

We travel through Las Vegas every year on our annual trip to Disneyland.  One year we decided to stop there for the night.  We had our 4 teenagers along, 3 girls and a boy.  Our son was 16.

While on the highway, we got stuck following a city bus with a large advertisement for hiking boots.  It was a naked woman sitting on the floor cross-legged, wearing the boots.  Then there were the large billboards with topless women wearing thongs.  Everything was strategically covered, but didn't leave much to the imagination.  We did not go on the strip at night, we stayed in the amusement area of Circus Circus.  

The worst part was the next morning when we decided to walk to McDonalds.  The sidewalk was covered with all those little cards with explicit photos that were handed out the night before and the newspaper racks were full of "interesting" full color advertisements.  

Our entire family was uncomfortable.  My husband and I are not gamblers but we enjoyed a week at the Marriott Grand Chateau in Las Vegas, eating wonderful food and attending a concert.  We look forward to going back - but we won't go anywhere near that city with kids again.


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2010)

For a comical look at teenagers in Vegas, watch "Vegas Vacation".

Might make you think twice - or at least you'll have a good laugh.

Seriously though, my kids would have been bored stiff at 17 in Vegas.  They're too "cool" to enjoy "nature" stuff.  They'll only hang around the pool for so long.  And there just isn't enough fun stuff that isn't completely adult oriented there to keep them busy.

JMHO.


----------



## SunSand (Apr 16, 2010)

Really?  Has anyone seen Jersey Shore, or just MTV for that matter.  Nothing on the strip comes even close to what they're exposed to everyday, on cable and the web.  Vegas timeshares have basketball courts, weight rooms, video games, pool tables, etc, and sun, lots of sun.  Get out there.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2010)

SunSand - I'm not saying you can't have a happy and wholesome family vacation in Las Vegas.  I'm just saying that there are many other better destinations for families.  The OP is coming from NY - I think there are other West Coast destinations that offer a lot more to families.  You can go to almost any major resort area in the West and find basketball courts, weight rooms, video games, pool tables, etc, and sun - without billboards of topless women.  I don't think there is anything unique enough about Las Vegas, that makes it a "must do" family trip.


----------



## randyz (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, quite the variety of responses. So for my 2 cents.

First off been to Vegas 20 or more times, used to stay with friends then they moved but Wyndham expanded into Vegas. This coincided with my becoming a single father with 2 teens, and the 2 bedroom at Grand Desert was great for us. Our first trip was with a 16 year old boy and 13 year old girl, I think we have been there 5-6 trips now. Going back for New Years, their request, with the grandparents. They are now 22 and 19.

We do not gamble or drink. Why do we go, they enjoy the shows and the food and the relaxing time away. Is it for your family, I guess you will find out.

As for the toplessness and adult life, nothing they had not seen worse elsewhere including school.  For me the odd event became a teachable moment. In some ways Vegas helped my sons career who is and entertainer and promoter, and he learned a few things. Despite Vegas he does clean comedy, does not get drunk, avoids groupies etc.. Seems like those teachable moments helped avoid learning some things the hard way. Well enough moralizing.

What did my teens enjoy so much in the "adult" city.
1. Son is a thrill ride freak. Coasters at NY NY, Sahara, Circus Circus, and Buffalo Bills as someone mentioned. Daughter not a freak buy really enjoyed it. And it was a chance for us to do things "together"
2. Shows, especially Cirque for my dancer girl. But yes my teen son really enjoyed them too. Seen every Cirque show, enjoyed them all, Elvis coming up in December.
3. What teen boy doesn't enjoy a magic show and comedy. 
4. The freebies - Fremont street, water fountains, forum aquarium, tigers, lions, Circus Circus etc..
5. Red Rock hike and Hoover Dam.
6. Grand Desert games room, computer access (facebook etc), pools, hot tub, and 2 blocks from the strip but no casino. The strip 24 hours can be a bit much.
7. Food especially the buffets - The teen boy could eat his fill, and the picky daughter could find something she liked.

I have lost count of how many theme parks I have been to. And we always had a great time. But it was 10 till midnite each day. Fun but lots of lineups, sometimes fights etc.. 

So why Vegas with my teens. Time together without them being bored and struggling to entertain them. And with the timeshare rooms perfect. Sleep in, breakfast in the fridge when they want, relax, computer, pool time etc.. Then out doing rides, free sites, dinners and shows. Plenty of time together without the frenzy of theme parks. Desserts after the shows. Eating quietly off strip (car rental and timeshares go nice together and Vegas is usually cheap). 

Pretty much said enough. But in summary, I always felt that vacationing with a teen was second about seeing sights, and first about time together. Work on those "attachments" as developmental psych people love to call it. In Vegas I got to do all that and see/do some things enjoyable for an adult too.

Hope this helps, Randy


----------



## Karen G (Apr 16, 2010)

randyz said:


> I always felt that vacationing with a teen was second about seeing sights, and first about time together. Work on those "attachments" as developmental psych people love to call it. In Vegas I got to do all that and see/do some things enjoyable for an adult too.


I agree with Randy. There are a lot of interesting things to see here that you won't find anywhere else. I happen to love this city, and you know there are many families with children who actually LIVE here.


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 16, 2010)

As a child, I used to enjoy going to Vegas/Reno with my parents.  The glitz, the lights, the ding-ding-ding's and whirring noises, spinning slot machine wheels - it was great!  And I could sneak a play at keno when we ate lunch!

Circus Circus used to have some free kid shows (ok, I think they were more popular with the parents - cat's on tightropes can be pretty entertaining), and like other posters noted, the new casino's have plenty to do.  A one year old isn't going to be comfortable wherever you bring him - so Vegas would be just as good as any other place.  The 17 year old, will either have a great time, or just be frustrated that he can't place a bet.  All depends on his demeanor.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 16, 2010)

tombo said:


> If I had under 21 year old kids I would take them to Vegas. *There are adult things they will see like drinking and gambling, but they can see that tailgating outside the stadium before a college football game.* We walked through the casinos on the way to shows and the belly buster buffets and we pointed out the people gambling and told our kids that those people were paying for our trips with the money they were losing. We said that the rooms were super cheap, the food was super cheap, and the shows were reasonable (all true) because the people who gambled and lost money subsidized everything else. We explained that we didn't gamble because you will lose and the casinos win. So we had great trips in fabulous resorts and ate many great meals for cheap prices since we didn't lose a dollar gambling, *and we instilled in our kids at a young age the idea that gambling is a stupid money losing thing to do.* It was a win win for us.


I can understand how you educated your children about gambling. Now I am curious as to how you explained the porn to them? Do you really have porn slappers at your tailgating parties and giant billboards with naked people? I'm sure some of those college co-eds are barely dressed but it's not quite the same as the sexually explicit signs on taxis, buses, billboards, etc.  You can't go to the strip and not see them--unless you are blind or go around with your eyes closed.

As Karen said many families raise their children in Las Vegas and it's suburbs but I don't think many of them take their little ones to the strip.  Which brings me back to my first post and my first question to the OP--other than the strip, what is attracting you to take your family to Las Vegas?   Knowing that will help others make suggestions regarding activities.  Death Valley is an option.  The Joshua Tree Preserve, the Kelso train station and other things.  What are you looking for?


----------



## tombo (Apr 16, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I can understand how you educated your children about gambling. Now I am curious as to how you explained the porn to them? Do you really have porn slappers at your tailgating parties and giant billboards with naked people? I'm sure some of those college co-eds are barely dressed but it's not quite the same as the sexually explicit signs on taxis, buses, billboards, etc.  You can't go to the strip and not see them--unless you are blind or go around with your eyes closed.
> 
> As Karen said many families raise their children in Las Vegas and it's suburbs but I don't think many of them take their little ones to the strip.  Which brings me back to my first post and my first question to the OP--other than the strip, what is attracting you to take your family to Las Vegas?   Knowing that will help others make suggestions regarding activities.  Death Valley is an option.  The Joshua Tree Preserve, the Kelso train station and other things.  What are you looking for?



I listed more family friendly things to do in vegas on my previous post than you can list in most areas of the US. Some are on the strip, some away (Red Rock, Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, Buffalo Bills). 

There are things that kids should not see on the strip just as there are on the internet. I can assure you that your kids have been on a web site you wouldn't approve of if they are 13 or older whether you stick your head in the sand or not. I know everyone here has blocks on their computers so their children can't possibly see a porn site, but you can believe that they have some friends who don't have the block on their computer. When I was young my parents would never allow a Playboy magazine in the house, but I had friends who had parents who did. My parents did not have alcohol in the house, but many of my friends parents did.  I didn't come home and say we looked at Playboys on the spend the night party and when I got older I never came home and said we raided Billy's dad's liquor cabinet. My parents did their best to keep me from being exposed to those things, but i was exposed to them anyway, however my parents never knew about it and so they couldn't discuss it with me. 

You can do your best to sheild your kids, but they will be exposed to things you don't approve of at some point and time whether they are with you or alone. Perhaps being with them when they are confronted with bad things is a good way to teach them something. I think that ignoring the hawkers, saying not interested, and telling your kids that those are bad things that people like us don't approve of will let them see how you as an adult react to these situations.

On the strip you have to tell your kids that there are some very good things about Vegas (shows, lights, nice resorts, etc) and some very bad things (risque ads, gamblers, drunks, homeless people, etc) and some very bad people (never let your kids out of your sight in ANY big city). I wish that there weren't signs for the strip joints on cabs and that they would ban the people handing out flyers for escorts, but it is a seedy part of Vegas that isn't going away. It is worse at night and we usually walk around during the day when those people are sleeping. When we are confronted with it we simply tell the kids that it is a bad part of the world that we hate that they have to see, like the homeless, and criminals.

It isn't as open everywhere as it is in Vegas, but we were in Los Angeles in January and some of the Billboards in LA for strips joints, movies, and musicians rivaled the cabs in Vegas for scantily clad women.  Heck when we were in New York the GIANT 8 STORY BIILBOARD on Times Square was a model for Victoria's Secret who was as close to naked as is legally possible. In my small town mall the Victoria's Secret store has giant posters and cardboard cutouts of almost naked women for all to see as you stroll through the mall. It is on TV, in music videos, reality shows, etc. I don't know the best way to talk to kids about any of this, but I am open to suggestions since I will one day have grandkids. 

There were drunk and homeless people in all big cities I have visited.  I guess that Kids should not visit Vegas, New York, Miami ( they will see lots of almost naked women all over South Beach), LA (thongs galore on every beach), Chicago,Atlanta, etc, etc because they might see semi clad women, drunks, homeless people, hookers, billboards advertising a strip club, or other offensive things that are not prevalent in my small home town.I travelled and exposed my kids to many different places where they saw things that were mainly wonderful, but with the good came some bad. I wish the world was a safer, cleaner, more famly friendly place, but in real life some things will eventually be seen by your kids when they are children, or if they are sheltered enough when they become young adults. Either way they will eventually have to face it.

The hardest thing I ever had to explain to my young children on a trip was gay people kissing in public in San Fransisco. We saw men kissing men, and women kissing women on numerous occassions during that trip. It was harder for me  to cover the question of why is that man kissing that man to my 9 year old son than it was to explain the pictures of women on the cabs and on the flyers littering the street in Vegas. My children had seen scantily clad women on beaches, in music videos, in movies, and on TV, but they had never seen the same sex kissing, hugging, and hand holding anywhere in their life that was so prevalent in San Fransisco. I would have no problem taking younger children to SF again even though that was an awkward discussion to have with young children.

My daughter is married and has an MBA, my son is currently in med school, and neither have children out of wedlock, so somehow seeing the ads in Vegas did not ruin their lives or corrupt them. Many things in Vegas are not an ideal family environment, but you can get past it and have a great family trip to Vegas from my personal experience. As I said I would go again with under 21 year old kids if I had any. JMO.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for all of the GREAT responses! 

Im not worried about the porn either, I would hope that we raised him right for the past 16 years. We travel to the caribbean frequently and he has seen too many topless women to really look twice now. 

We arent gamblers either, so we would be going to see the strip, ride the rides (as he is a HUGE thrill seeker), go to the pool, see hoover dam, spend a day at lake mead, etc. 

Sounds like vegas might be a good trip for us. 

Now to choose the hotel - Both Tahiti Village and Hilton at Flamingo are available, as well as all other TS there. We have a tiger trader and it pulls them all.


----------



## tombo (Apr 16, 2010)

For a thrill seeker all the coasters are great, but the rides at the top of the Stratosphere are unlike any other rides anywhere. http://www.stratospherehotel.com/thrills/

Have a great trip and I know a teenager will love the rides,the shows (see a Cirque show), the Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, and many mre things than you can do in a week. I will leave it to the others as to which timeshare to stay in because I did Vegas before I owned a timeshare and only know motels. Hmmmm, I guess I need to go back and try it in timeshares. It has been a while since i went to Vegas.......................


----------



## Elan (Apr 16, 2010)

tombo said:


> I listed more family friendly things to do in vegas on my previous post than you can list in most areas of the US. Some are on the strip, some away (Red Rock, Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, Buffalo Bills).
> 
> There are things that kids should not see on the strip just as there are on the internet. I can assure you that your kids have been on a web site you wouldn't approve of if they are 13 or older whether you stick your head in the sand or not. I know everyone here has blocks on their computers so their children can't possibly see a porn site, but you can believe that they have some friends who don't have the block on their computer. When I was young my parents would never allow a Playboy magazine in the house, but I had friends who had parents who did. My parents did not have alcohol in the house, but many of my friends parents did.  I didn't come home and say we looked at Playboys on the spend the night party and when I got older I never came home and said we raided Billy's dad's liquor cabinet. My parents did their best to keep me from being exposed to those things, but i was exposed to them anyway, however my parents never knew about it and so they couldn't discuss it with me.
> 
> ...




  Fantastic post!


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 16, 2010)

Another vote for a great post.  One part especially clicked with me:





tombo said:


> You can do your best to sheild your kids, but they will be exposed to things you don't approve of at some point and time whether they are with you or alone. Perhaps being with them when they are confronted with bad things is a good way to teach them something. *I think that ignoring the hawkers, saying not interested, and telling your kids that those are bad things that people like us don't approve of will let them see how you as an adult react to these situations.*


I am a firm believer that, as parents, our job is to not shield our DD from the world, but prepare her for what is out there.  That doesn't mean we will go out seeking the parts of society that we find undesirable, but we do seek out teaching opportunities when encountering situations.

For example, we were recently in Vegas in March for a long weekend.  As a birthday present, we took our 9 yo DD to see Lion King which was a huge treat for her.  She had been to Vegas once before about 2.5 years ago and didn't notice the porn cards, but this trip she did.  When she asked about it, we gave an age-appropriate answer, and how we didn't think those girls made wise choices.  She got to see how we, as adults, handled that situation and afterwards never batted an eye at that trash again.  I would much rather be with her when she first encountered something like that than have her run into it later w/o us and possibly think that it looks glamorous or desirable.

*To the OP:*  we stayed at the Flamingo and it was fantastic.  The Flamingo pools are great, there is a private HGVC pool if you want something a bit lower key, and the location can't be beat.

Kurt


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 16, 2010)

*In and Out Burger & Mini Golf*

Here's a special treat for your older child and you.  There is an In and Out Burger on Eastern Avenue just south of I-215 (aka "the Southern Beltway").  You will turn right off the freeway and then left at the first signal.  Across the parking lot is King Putt Putt, an indoor mini golf with blackout lights.  Its really cool, or "crazy" as my 23-year old says.  

Its a fun family outing.  If you can't make time for it, there are closer In and Out Burgers.

Oh, there is a Chuckie Cheese in the parking lot, too, and a 99 Cents Only store.

Fern


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 16, 2010)

Late October or early November in my opinion is the best time to visit the National Parks that are close to Vegas. Zion National Park is spectacular and during fall time you are allowed to drive your car throughout the park. During summer months the roads are closed to car traffic and you must ride the shuttle busses. The weather is cooler and much more pleasant as well. Zion can be done in a day trip from Vegas.

We usually add on two extra days to a week in Vegas for a visit to Grand Canyon. It is too far for a day trip. Again I believe fall is the best time to visit. If you go in late October the North Rim facilities are closed. They close mid October. The South Rim facilities are open year around. To stay in lodging on the Rim you need to get reservations as soon as possible.


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 16, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> Thanks for all of the GREAT responses!
> 
> Im not worried about the porn either, I would hope that we raised him right for the past 16 years. We travel to the caribbean frequently and he has seen too many topless women to really look twice now.
> 
> ...





If pools are a big consideration, Tahiti Village is a good choice. It is a couple of miles south of the major action on the strip.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 16, 2010)

DVB42 said:


> If pools are a big consideration, Tahiti Village is a good choice. It is a couple of miles south of the major action on the strip.


 Here's another idea if you decide on Tahiti Village:  If anyone in your party likes to play golf, there's a Calloway par-3 course between TV and Mandalay Bay on LV Blvd going north.  Across from Calloway is Town Square with a nice selection of stores, multi-screen movie theater, great restaurants, Whole Foods, and Fry's Electronics next door.  Further south of TV on LV Blvd. is an outlet mall with some nice fast food chains out front. Keep going south on LV Blvd. and you'll find Southpoint Casino with movie theater and bowling alley.  Continue further south and eventually you'll come to the M Resort for a great buffet. There's a whole lot of stuff to keep a family busy on that stretch of LV Blvd. Plus, you have great access to the freeway there.  Get on the I15 and go south just a little and you'll find the Silverton Casino with a great aquarium to see and Bass Pro Shop attached with tons of interesting things to look at. Kids would enjoy the ponds with big fish in them and the  animals all over the place.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 16, 2010)

tombo said:


> I listed more family friendly things to do in vegas on my previous post* than you can list in most areas of the US*. ...


Really? Do you really think I am that uninformed and untraveled? I've been to Vegas many a time and I've also been to many other places. Vegas has nothing that cannot be found elsewhere. I can find better amusement rides elsewhere. I can find shows and concerts elsewhere and I can find more enchanting and dramatic scenery elsewhere. I can find great resorts with great swimming pools in many other locations.

Which leaves the strip as the standout reason most vacationers think of when they think "Vegas." The question often comes up about taking children. The OP asked about taking children but didn't specify what her concerns were. She has now stated she isn't worried about the porn. 

But many parents _are_ concerned about that and it is only fair to mention the fact to them that they will not be able to avoid it on the strip and they will need to consider how they will handle it. I asked you a simple question as to how _you_ handled it and got a tirade about my head being in the sand. I assure you it is not. All of us on Tug are well aware that children are subjected to it on the internet, television, music, at friends' homes, etc, etc, etc. You said nothing that we didn't know already. 

It's just that some parents do not want to deliberately expose their children to such a heavy dose of it, especially since it is so explicitly marketed and celebrated on the strip. I did not know whether the OP was in that category or not since she had not specified at that time.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2010)

Rose Pink - Very well stated and I agree completely.  Just because pornography exists other places in the world does not mean I want to intentionally expose my children it.

Also - it has been well-documented that the Casino children's arcades have been carefully designed to indoctrinate children into the world of gambling.

Don't get me wrong - I like casinos, and I like gambling, and I like children, but I don't think they mix well.  I don't like the pornography at all - and that's why we go to Tahoe instead of Las Vegas.  It's pretty icky...


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Also - it has been well-documented that the Casino children's arcades have been carefully designed to indoctrinate children into the world of gambling.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I like casinos, and I like gambling, and I like children, but I don't think they mix well.


 
We took our children to the Excaliber back in the days when Vegas was billing itself as a family destination. I thought a castle with princesses and such would be fun for my kids. It didn't take me very long to figure out that the arcade games were designed to introduce them to the world of Vegas gambling. The sounds and designs of the games were somewhat similar to the adult gaming machines, the princesses were suggestively attired (I guess to attract the daddys), and it reeked of cigarette smoke--not something I wanted in their little lungs. The children didn't appreciate the all-you-can-eat buffet (they were smarter than the adults  ) and would have been happier at McDonald's. I realized Vegas was not a family place--at least not for mine. We never took them there again although they have gone on their own as adults.


----------



## Merilyn (Apr 16, 2010)

I can see there has been a lot of different ideas on children and LV. Well, here are my two cents. I wouldn't take my children to LV. I was there for my first time in Feb and I couldn't believe all the adult stuff on the streets and it isn't even legal there. We heard several prostitutes making their plans for the evening. There is a lot to do in the area but the strip isn't a good family place. We loved Hoover Dam and the Grand Canyon but I believe you may want to rethink your places to stay. I had thought about taking the family there before I actually stayed there myself. I am glad I checked it out before we all went. I am not against gambling and like to gamble sometimes but LV isn't a place I plan to visit again. I can gamble other places! I do wish they could clean up the area, it really could be a nice family place because it has a lot of fun things to do.


----------



## chibuilder (Apr 16, 2010)

We just got back from a week at Tahiti Village with kids.  2 families, each with 2 kids and we had a great time.  We actually booked the whole thing through Expedia and were able to rent a 2br unit and a full sized car for less than a grand which was pretty good.  We aren't big gamblers but figured Vegas could be a good home base to visit other great sites and since there are great restaurants in town, we could eat bfast at home in the unit, lunch on the go and then after a day away from town, enjoy a nice meal with the kids.  We used Tahiti Village as a home base and spent 2 days at the pool/lazy river which were nice (lazy river is a bit cold but fun for the kids....and adults).  There are tons of great places to see within an hour or so from Vegas.  I highly recommend a drive to Death Valley (unless it's July!).  It's like being on a different planet.  Lot's of very cool sites to see and hike.  You could stay over a night at Furnace Creek Inn which is very nice and still not see it all.  Red Rocks Canyon is also worth a drive an VERY close to Vegas.  Also, don't miss the Hoover Dam tour and Lake Mead.  We had a great week and the only time we really spent on the Strip was for dinner most nights (highly recommend dinner outside at mon ami gabi overlooking Bellagio fountains and light show!).  If you want a buffet, all our local friends raved about THE M which is on Las Vegas Blvd. in Henderson about a 10 minute drive from Tahiti village.  Very good and fresh and all liked it.  I would recommend staying off the strip with kids as the "card" slappers are everywhere and there shirts proclaim loudly what they are selling so it's not for kids.  You can drive and park at each hotel with free valet to avoid all of that stuff.  We did.  Enjoy the trip.  If you can, Zion National Park in Utah is worth a drive but it was too cold when we were out there 2 weeks ago so we didn't make it.   We also didn't make it to the Grand Canyon.  Again, as others have noted, there are things in Vegas along the strip that are definitely NOT kid-friendly or appropriate, but you can avoid it with some planning and even take the back roads to most of the hotels to completely avoid the strip all-together if you wish.  I wrote a review of Tahiti Village while we were there so you can see that in the resort reviews.  The biggest negative to Tahiti Village is the maid service (or lack there-of).  There is a Food-4-Less down the road or a Whole Foods across the street in the Town Centre area.


----------



## mzd6socal (Apr 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Also - it has been well-documented that the Casino children's arcades have been carefully designed to indoctrinate children into the world of gambling.



Can't let this one pass.  What are the sources?  These are the same games that are at theme parks, Dave & Busters, Arcades, etc, all over the US. 

There is a lot to do in the Vegas area without ever stepping on the strip.  We've been to the Pinball Hall of Fame, Red Rock Canyon, Lake Mead, Mt Charleston, gold mine tour, Spring Valley Reserve, Bass Pro Shops to name a few.  

My kids are 16 and 13 and have been to Vegas at least a couple of times per year since they were 5 and 2.  

Matthew


----------



## mpizza (Apr 17, 2010)

We did a family trip to Vegas with my older teens a few years ago since that's where Grandma wanted to celebrate her special birthday.

We enjoyed the pools, went to Circus, Circus, Stratosphere, NYNY, Hoover Dam, Liberace Museum, M&M Store, Freemont Street, saw a magic show and went shopping.  We filled 4 days and had Grandma's birthday celebration dinner in a private party room with a view of the pirate show.  All-in-all plenty to do and a good experience, but given the choice I would rather visit Vegas without kids - why? because DH and I didn't have time to enjoy the casinos, speciality restaurants and the nightlife.  The very things that make Vegas world famous!

If you want the Vegas experience, plan a special long weekend with DH or with some adult friends.

Maria


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 17, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> ...But we would be bringing our 17 yo boy and our 1 yo boy.
> 
> Is it worth the trip with kids? ...


One thing that usually gets mentioned but hasn't so far on this thread (unless I missed it) is that distances on the strip are farther than they appear.  All that walking shouldn't be a problem for an able-bodied and healthy adult but just be aware so you can plan your pace accordingly and wear good, comfortable shoes.  If you are planning to transport your little one in a backpack carrier, you may want to trade-off who carries him often so no one gets too fatigued.  With you, your DH and your teen to share the load, you should be okay.  If you are planning to transport in a stoller, be aware that navigating one during the busiest, crowded times can be very difficult.  If going by stroller, consider your strip trip in the morning when it is less crowded rather than in the afternoons and especially evenings when it can be wall-to-wall people.

If it's the lights and glitz you want to see, consider riding the trolley or taking a cab down the strip at night but I personally wouldn't try taking a stroller when it is that crowded. 

If you want to see any Cirque/theater shows, you will need to plan for a babysitter for the baby.  Infants and small children are not allowed because they can be too annoying to other patrons.  That's true everywhere, not just in Las Vegas.

As another poster mentioned, you can drive into and park in the various casinos but I think it takes just as much time driving from place to place and finding parking as it does to just walk.  You may want to settle on one central place and fan out from there.  If you don't see all you want to see on that trip, the next time pick a different casino and then fan out from that one.  

I don't know how often you travel with your baby so YMMV, but it has been my experience that they can easily get overstimulated and cranky.  For example, my granddaughter is very easy-going and good-natured.  She loves everybody. We brought our family together in San Diego last Thanksgiving for a week.  She would have been about 16 months old at the time.  Despite staying in the same hotel with her parents and despite the same routines for breakfast, after a few days she became very cranky and unhappy with the constant traveling from place to place.  She hated getting in the car and started screaming if I even walked her past the car.  She was tired.  This was not her home, her routine, etc.  So, my advice would be to plan one or two days where you don't go anywhere.  Just relax and enjoy the resort.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 17, 2010)

...also be aware that the casino's don't allow you to stop and play while the children are with you...while I do see it from time-to-time, if security sees you playing and your children near you, the children will be asked to move on...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2010)

mzd6socal said:


> Can't let this one pass.  What are the sources?



If you google it, you will find lots of info., but here is one report:

Are they amusement arcades, or the next generation of casino gamblers?


----------



## SunSand (Apr 17, 2010)

Completely based on vacation value, and not "family values", I still say that the Tahiti Village has the most bang for the buck.  My family loved the pools and the open laid back atmosphere of the Tahiti Village.  Not to say that the Hilton Flamingo, or the Grand Desert are not great, they are.  We've stayed a week at all of them.  But the Tahiti Village is far enough away from the "intense" action, you'll feel like you had a great relaxing vacation.  This is only my opinion, coming from just your average middle class suburban family, constantly burning the candle at both ends.  (It really hurts to be PC, but I tried).


----------

